# drive cleaner problem



## Kinande (Jul 4, 2007)

my computer is blocked by drive cleaner microsoft
please help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please don't double-post.

http://forums.techguy.org/dos-pda-other/591806-computer-stack-drive-cleaner-message.html


----------

